# Got a Tundra Swan



## JWT (Jan 15, 2012)

Had a blast Sat morning!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 15, 2012)

sweet!!


----------



## fredw (Jan 15, 2012)

JWT, North Carolina?  

I've thought about applying for a permit in North Carolina.  A buddy of mine (member here) has applied for a couple of years but hasn't been successful in the draw.


----------



## meckardt (Jan 15, 2012)

I think you increase your odds (by a lot) of getting drawn if you have a group.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## JWT (Jan 16, 2012)

fredw said:


> JWT, North Carolina?
> 
> I've thought about applying for a permit in North Carolina.  A buddy of mine (member here) has applied for a couple of years but hasn't been successful in the draw.



Fred, yes it was Eastern North Carolina, I would highly recommend going!


----------



## waistdeep (Jan 16, 2012)

All you wanting a tundra swan, try Frank Helms currituck sound N.C. -Franks Guide Service,Jarvisburg,N.C. 252-491-8310 he calls by mouth-no call he will put you on them and ducks I really enjoyed the one he called in for me tell him Jeff Rowland sent ya!!!!! a 1 +++


----------



## beretta (Jan 16, 2012)

waistdeep said:


> All you wanting a tundra swan, try Frank Helms currituck sound N.C. -Franks Guide Service,Jarvisburg,N.C. 252-491-8310 he calls by mouth-no call he will put you on them and ducks I really enjoyed the one he called in for me tell him Jeff Rowland sent ya!!!!! a 1 +++



I have used Frank excellent group of guides.


----------



## JWT (Jan 16, 2012)

We killed a few!!


----------



## across the river (Jan 16, 2012)

JWT said:


> Had a blast Sat morning!



Pretty bird.   Now it will probably  cost you more to mount it than it cost you to go kill him.   Mounting those things is not cheap.


----------



## Fortner (Jan 16, 2012)

Good job, they make a huge mount!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have made my mind up and I am going to apply for the swan permit next year too, last year I hunted a place not far from Lake Matamascite (sp?) and saw a lot swan that could have easily been killed. Lol and my wife thinks my goose mount is huge!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 17, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## gpwoodduck (Jan 21, 2012)

hey, I've seen those pix somewhere before!...


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 30, 2013)

Thats a true trophy.  I want one to hang on the wall if I can find a wall in my house big enough.


----------

